# Liberal Education That Leads To Murder



## PoliticalChic (Feb 6, 2013)

1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...

2. He confessed to the crimes during his testimony last week, adding some chilling details about his motivation. And prosecutors argued that *Thandiwe was fueled by racist hate against whites.*

3. ...he still remembers what prompted the violence by his own twisted rationale. *He cited anti-white ideas he learned at university.*

4. .... Thandiwe suggested that his reason for even purchasing the gun he used in the shootings was to *enforce beliefs hed developed about white people during his later years as an anthropology major at the University of West Georgia.*

5. I was trying to prove a point that Europeans had colonized the world, and as a result of that, we see a lot of evil today, he said. In terms of slavery, it was something that needed to be answered for. *I was trying to spread the message of making white people mend.*

6. He said the night before the shooting, he attended a so-called Peace Party intended to address his concerns about helping the black community find equal footing, *but two white people were there.*

7. ...he shot Brittney Watts, Lauren Garcia and Tiffany Ferenczy because he had adopted all these racist ideals, she said. If race disorder was a [mental illness], then the Ku Klux Klan could murder and kill with impunity.

8. ...he shot Lauren Garcia, 24, and Tiffany Ferenczy, 24, while they were walking across Crescent Avenue to a nearby restaurant on their lunch break....Garcias injuries left her paralyzed."
Convicted Killer Says He Shot 3 White Women Because of Ideas Learned at University: ?In Terms of Slavery, It Was Something That Had to Be Answered For? | Video | TheBlaze.com






9.  "*Leftism is so pervasive, that if applied to any other way of looking at life, it would be widely recognized as a form of brainwashing!* Image a person who attended only fundamental Christian schools from preschool through graduate school, who never saw a secular, let alone anti-Christian, film, and who only read religious books. Most would say that they had been brainwashed. Yet, we regularly find individuals who only attended secular liberal schools from preschool through college, watched or listened to only Left-of-center television, movies, music, and had essentially no exposure to religious or conservative ideas. Brainwashed? 

	Of course not! Liberals are open-minded!!! The irony here is that the denial itself shows how very effective the brainwashing has been.

	Now, Christians or Jews who have rarely been exposed to secular ideas and values would readily acknowledge same. It is only those on the Left who fool themselves into believing that they have been exposed to all points of view.

10. *Universities have become to Liberalism what a Christian seminary is to Christianity. The difference is that Christian seminaries acknowledge their purpose, to produce committed Christians. "*
Prager, "Still The Best Hope," chapter two.

a. The purpose of a university should be to make a son as unlike his father as possible. The University's Part in Political Life (13 March 1909) in PWW (The Papers of Woodrow Wilson) 19:99.


	b. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_ANRgcvjkk&feature=fvwrel]Eric Holder D.O.J "We Must Brainwash People About Guns" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Blooper (Feb 6, 2013)

Because someone committed a crime based on racist beliefs he learned in anthropology, you surmise that secular education itself is inherently bad?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 6, 2013)

Blooper said:


> Because someone committed a crime based on racist beliefs he learned in anthropology, you surmise that secular education itself is inherently bad?



I'm reporting testimony by a convicted killer that does seem to indicate that, doesn't it?


How many such examples would you require to be convinced?


And, speaking of 'secular indoctrination,' which some call education:

 *It is very difficult for many people to acknowledge the low intellectual and moral level to which many professors and universities have fallen.* On Feb. 21, the 600 Northwestern University students enrolled in the popular Human Sexuality course taught by professor John Michael Bailey were told that if they wished to stay after class -- it was clearly made optional -- they would see a live demonstration of female ejaculation, the subject of that day's class. A naked young woman (not a student) would demonstrate a "f---saw" and come to orgasm in front of the students.

 About 120 students stayed.When word came out about this contribution to young people's understanding of life,* the university defended it.* Its official spokesman, Al Cubbage, released this statement: "Northwestern University faculty members engage in *teaching and research on a wide variety of topics, *some of them controversial and at the leading edge of their respective disciplines. The university supports the efforts of its faculty to further the advancement of knowledge." 

In Bailey's class and Mr. Cubbage's statement, we have reached the logical culmination of the '60s and '70s. Instead of studying Dead White European Males, students get to study a young white living female ejaculating with a f---saw. *For four years, the American college student is taught that human beings are animals.* the exhibition is no different than watching a female baboon having sex. http://townhall.com/columnists/dennisprager/2011/03/08/the_$50,000_orgasm/page/2


Secular enough for ya'?


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 6, 2013)

See, this is a dangerous line of reasoning to take here.  After all, Sarah Palin was pasting gun sights on a map of the USA and specifically targeted Gabby Giffords.  Is she responsible for what happened there?  We've seen numerous examples of folks moved to violence by anti-Abortion rants acting out by attacking Pro-Choice targets.  Are the Churches that foster a Pro-Life stance responsible?

Unless the professor in question specifically advocated violence, I don't see there's a case here.  Just another asshole looking for someone else to blame for his problems.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 6, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> 10. *Universities have become to Liberalism what a Christian seminary is to Christianity. The difference is that Christian seminaries acknowledge their purpose, to produce committed Christians. "*
> Prager, "Still The Best Hope," chapter two.



I still maintain that if this is the case, and Colleges and Universities are the bastions of liberal thought you all claim, then you've been sold down the river by capitalists.  The number one reason to go to college in the first place is to get a job.  Employers these days pretty much demand a college degree, meaning the mechanisms of capitalism are demanding time spent being indoctrinated, i.e., you've been screwed by capitalism.



> a. &#8220;The purpose of a university should be to make a son as unlike his father as possible.&#8221; The University's Part in Political Life&#8221; (13 March 1909) in PWW (The Papers of Woodrow Wilson) 19:99.



I admit, when it comes to interacting with students one on one, I see part of my job as giving the student a chance to choose if they want to be like their parents or not.  At some point you have to give a kid the chance to be their own person and help them learn how to think on their own.  And that doesn't mean parroting what I say in my Mathematics classes.  It means teaching them to reason analytically and logically so they can choose for themselves how they want to live their lives.


----------



## rdean (Feb 6, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-GgWLuxcuU]Texas Executes Man in 1998 Jasper Dragging Death - September 21, 2011 - YouTube[/ame]

HOUSTON &#8212; David Ritcheson hated being known as "that kid" &#8212; the teenager who was beaten unconscious and sodomized with a plastic pole during a party where one of his assailants shouted "White Power!"

Ritcheson, a Mexican American, was beaten and sodomized with a patio umbrella pole. He also was stomped and burned with cigarettes, and his attackers poured bleach on him before leaving him for dead. He was hospitalized for more than three months and endured 20 to 30 operations

http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2003772165_hatecrime03.html

http://portjefferson.patch.com/arti...icted-of-hate-crime-in-port-jefferson-station

stomped on the unconscious victim&#8217;s head

&#8220;The defendant admitted to police both a resentment of African Americans, and that he was &#8216;messin&#8217; with (the victim) &#8216;cause I knew he was a retard,&#8217;&#8221; he said.

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...convicted-of-hate-crime-in-attack-3486507.php

A midnight attack in which four shirtless white men - three with white supremacist tattoos - cornered and beat a black man at a downtown bus stop was deemed a federal hate crime Monday by a jury that returned the first conviction of its kind in Houston.

http://articles.cnn.com/2011-02-23/...k-brandon-piekarsky-federal-court?_s=PM:CRIME


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr.Traveler said:


> See, this is a dangerous line of reasoning to take here.  After all, Sarah Palin was pasting gun sights on a map of the USA and specifically targeted Gabby Giffords.  Is she responsible for what happened there?  We've seen numerous examples of folks moved to violence by anti-Abortion rants acting out by attacking Pro-Choice targets.  Are the Churches that foster a Pro-Life stance responsible?
> 
> Unless the professor in question specifically advocated violence, I don't see there's a case here.  Just another asshole looking for someone else to blame for his problems.





"Is she responsible for what happened there?"

Heck, no....the Obama-supported schools that Jared Loughner attended!

"Jared Lee Loughner, the suspected gunman in Saturday's Arizona shooting, attended a high school that is part of a network in which *teachers are trained and provided resources by a liberal group founded by Weatherman terrorist Bill Ayers and funded by President Obama, *WND has learned. 

The group, Small Schools Workshop, has been *led by a former top communist activist who is an associate of Ayers. *

*Obama provided the group with funds in the 1990s *when he worked at an education reform group alongside Ayers. 

In 1995, with Obama as its chairman, the newly formed Chicago Annenberg Challenge, or CAC, a school reform organization, gave the Workshop a grant of $175,000. The CAC provided another $482,662 to the Workshop over the next few years. "

Read more: Bill Ayers, communist provided Arizona shooter's curriculum? Bill Ayers, communist provided Arizona shooter?s curriculum?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2013)

If you use that line of reasoning then a strict conservative upbringing of Adolf Hitler was the reason he killed so many humans.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr.Traveler said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 10. *Universities have become to Liberalism what a Christian seminary is to Christianity. The difference is that Christian seminaries acknowledge their purpose, to produce committed Christians. "*
> ...





1. "... bastions of liberal thought you all claim, then you've been sold down the river by capitalists. The number one reason to go to college in the first place is to get a job."

This is the dumbest explanations you've ever come up with. Might as well blame the 7-11's since you need a job to buy a slurpee.





2. "I see part of my job as giving the student a chance to choose if they want to be like their parents or not."
You sure are a swell guy! How about you just teach your subject?

How about this:

Professor Frank KauffmanAn independent report on the School of Social Work at Missouri State University says officials there bullied students by creating "an atmosphere where the Code of Ethics is used in order to coerce students into certain belief systems," documenting allegations made by a Christian student who was penalized under the system.   

Frank G. Kauffman (Missouri State University)
As WND reported late last year, Missouri State social work professor Frank G. Kauffman was placed on leave as part of a settlement of a lawsuit brought on behalf of student Emily Brooker. 

She refused his assignment to lobby for homosexual adoptions because it violated her religious beliefs, and then was brought up on ethics charges within the program's system. Her lawsuit, handled by The Alliance Defense Fund, was settled quickly by the school with the leave of absence as well as monetary damages and a removal from her record of the charges against her. 
?Toxic? environment after Christian?s complaint



3. "... help them learn how to think on their own."

Sure you do.

And isn't that exactly what the anthropology department in the OP did?


4. "t means teaching them to reason analytically and logically so they can choose for themselves how they want to live their lives."

And that's what mathematics has become?



Or this......

Teaching Math in 1950:
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price. What is his profit?

Teaching Math in 1960:
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price, or $80. What is his profit?

Teaching Math in 1990:
A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is $80 and his profit is $20. Your assignment: Underline the number 20.

Teaching Math Today:
By cutting down beautiful forest trees, the logger makes $20. What do you think of this way of making a living? 
Topic for class participation after answering the question: How did the forest birds and squirrels feel as the logger cut down the trees? There are no wrong answers.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 7, 2013)

You wish theywereteaching  school like your example, it would fuel your fire, but colleges use the thesis system.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2013)

rdean said:


> Texas Executes Man in 1998 Jasper Dragging Death - September 21, 2011 - YouTube
> 
> HOUSTON  David Ritcheson hated being known as "that kid"  the teenager who was beaten unconscious and sodomized with a plastic pole during a party where one of his assailants shouted "White Power!"
> 
> ...




Feel better now?


There is a reason that the OP was placed in 'Education" rather than race.

The premise is that the universities are no longer bastions of learning, but of Liberal indoctrination.
That is magnified by the second part of the OP.

Your post has nothing to do with the above.

But all you see is race.
What you should have done is add a story about Jared Loughner....educated in way-Leftist academies.
See the difference?



How about you stop playing the same note, and broaden your horizons?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> If you use that line of reasoning then a strict conservative upbringing of Adolf Hitler was the reason he killed so many humans.



This was a pretty stupid post.


Try harder.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> You wish theywereteaching  school like your example, it would fuel your fire, but colleges use the thesis system.



Wait....let me consult the Da Vinci code, so I an figure out what your point is....


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 7, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Blooper said:
> 
> 
> > Because someone committed a crime based on racist beliefs he learned in anthropology, you surmise that secular education itself is inherently bad?
> ...



How many people has such an education caused to perform such heinous acts? How many people have received such an education? You do the math.


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 7, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> 
> 2. He confessed to the crimes during his testimony last week, adding some chilling details about his motivation. And prosecutors argued that *Thandiwe was fueled by racist hate against whites.*
> 
> ...



I can kind of see your point. Your liberal education has led you to post these ridiculous threads. As an ex college lecturer, I will take the blame.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 7, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Blooper said:
> ...



Why?


----------



## Tambellini (Feb 7, 2013)

Having some experience in the education mess in this country I can say this with certainty:

Almost all institutions of higher learning are now businesses: they admit people who do not have a chance just to get their $$$$

Most profs are very liberal (except in engineering and business) and tailor the classes  with a liberal bent

When I went to college, either you worked or your parents paid for it (it was not expensive), there were loans, but they were not excessive. We all lived in dumps, drank cheap beer and ate raman noodles.

Today, most kids take out loans for the whole thing (tuition, room and board, semester overseas) and they live in nice places and eat out frequently.  ALL DEBT BASED


----------



## NoNukes (Feb 7, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 7, 2013)

Blooper said:


> Because someone committed a crime based on racist beliefs he learned in anthropology, you surmise that secular education itself is inherently bad?



The guy blamed his beliefs on his education. If he had gone to a Christian school and said he learned to hate gays as a result you would be one of the first people in line to point it out.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 7, 2013)

Dr.Traveler said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 10. *Universities have become to Liberalism what a Christian seminary is to Christianity. The difference is that Christian seminaries acknowledge their purpose, to produce committed Christians. "*
> ...



How many people with degrees in anthropology go into business?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2013)

Bump


----------



## squeeze berry (Feb 8, 2013)

Tambellini said:


> Having some experience in the education mess in this country I can say this with certainty:
> 
> Almost all institutions of higher learning are now businesses: they admit people who do not have a chance just to get their $$$$
> 
> ...



don't forget the cell phone, computer, electric guitar, brand new BMW, cable TV, IKEA furniture, spring break in Cancun, Remy Martin, designer jeans etc


----------



## Tambellini (Feb 8, 2013)

squeeze berry said:


> Tambellini said:
> 
> 
> > Having some experience in the education mess in this country I can say this with certainty:
> ...



YES!  When I was in college you either had no car or you had a junker, then about 7-8 yrs later, all the students had new cars, but less expensive ones. Now many of them have seriously nice cars. Nothing wrong with that if dad is buying, but if its debt based: not a good thing.


----------



## editec (Feb 8, 2013)

Nothing I ever was learned at the very liberal BOSTON UNIVERSITY tught me to kill innocent people.  

And I studied political science under Howard Zinn.

Consider the very real possibility that you simply don't have a clue what liberalism_ actually means._


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2013)

editec said:


> Nothing I ever was learned at the very liberal BOSTON UNIVERSITY tught me to kill innocent people.
> 
> And I studied political science under Howard Zinn.
> 
> Consider the very real possibility that you simply don't have a clue what liberalism_ actually means._



By their fruit you will recognize them. Do people pick grapes from thornbushes, or figs from thistles?
Matthew 7:16


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2013)

Tambellini said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Tambellini said:
> ...



Fellas'....it's not the material aspects that have ruined us....


1.	The fate of the modern university and the fate of Western civilization are inextricably intertwined. 
Brigette Berger, Multiculturalism and the Modern University, from The Politics of Political Correctness, in the Partisan Review (1993) pp. 516, 519

2.	Today we are witness to *the abandonment of the ideals of preservation of the great works and traditions of Western civilization, *including the traditions of rationality and skepticism, by our universities. 

a.	*This loss of respect for intellect *spreads to lower schools, and to society in general.  It was only a matter of time. The graphic novel along with its on-screen equivalent, computer games, are to be offered to students as a new university course. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/scotland/article6790820.ece

b.	The education system is necessarily *opposed to meritocracy and reward for achievement.* Fads such as the self-esteem movement take precedence. Berkeley High School is considering a controversial proposal to eliminate science labs and the five science teachers who teach them to free up more resources to help struggling students.  Berkeley High May Cut Out Science Labs | News | Oakland, Berkeley, Bay Area & California | East Bay Express


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2013)

NoNukes said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> ...




You put far too much effort into a failed endeavor: being clever.


Hard to believe, but some still attribute ability to you.
It would go a long way toward validating that mistaken view if you would actually address the OP.......


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 8, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> 
> 2. He confessed to the crimes during his testimony last week, adding some chilling details about his motivation. And prosecutors argued that *Thandiwe was fueled by racist hate against whites.*
> 
> ...



there is no proof god exsists.



you dont get to silence science because you like calling yourself a christian.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> ...





Oh...you poor thing!


You've run out of thoughts!



I've heard that in your condition, prune juice might help.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 8, 2013)

how christainy of you.


Pretending that myths are better than sceince is what people who want man to go backwards do


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> how christainy of you.
> 
> 
> Pretending that myths are better than sceince is what people who want man to go backwards do



The only folks who "who want man to go backwards" are women who like to lead in ballroom dancing.


Would that be you?


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 8, 2013)

your myths are NOT comparable to sceince.

No myths are.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 8, 2013)

Liberal education is an oxymoron.  

This is "education" liberal style.

Butt plugs, artificial vaginas among prizes awarded at public university's ?Dirty Bingo? event

A public university&#8217;s Union Activities Board (UAB) paid $304.69 to purchase sex toys as prizes for a &#8220;Dirty Bingo&#8221; event, an administrator told Campus Reform on Thursday.

The items purchased as awards include butt plugs, an artificial vagina, vibrators, dildos, lubricant, edible underwear, a book on sex positions, and other items, Lauryn Collier, president of North Carolina State University&#8217;s (NCSU) UAB, told Campus Reform in a statement Thursday.

Illinois University brings porn star to teach sex week, orgasm workshop

A residence hall at the University of Illinois has invited Annie Sprinkle, a famous porn star from the 1970s and 80s, to conduct a sex education week, which is set to culminate with an &#8220;Orgasm Workshop&#8221; Thursday night.

Harvard Students Celebrate ?Incest-Fest?

Later this semester at Harvard, students will pause from studying things like philosophy, history, or the sciences, in order to celebrate something called  &#8220;Incest-Fest.&#8221;

America, this is your best and brightest. Are you proud?

This is liberal education.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 8, 2013)

now prove all those people are liberals.

was david vitter a liberal  when he wore diapers to his prostitute?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 8, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> your myths are NOT comparable to sceince.
> 
> No myths are.



Check this out:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/science-and-technology/277621-light-sun-and-the-eye-in-genesis.html


----------



## denisa (Feb 10, 2013)

I always like technological education for children.If they start learning from child they would be a great programmer,technologist.
 It is also a interesting subject for maximum child.They are always   interested about computer,smart phone,digital camera tv,game etc.
It's happen for maximum child.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 21, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Or this......
> 
> Teaching Math in 1950:
> A logger sells a truckload of lumber for $100. His cost of production is 4/5 of the price. What is his profit?
> ...



Bullshit.

And I'd add, if you need me to teach you basic algebra skills, you shouldn't ever get to my classroom.  College level math is about learning how to think analytically, apply problem solving techniques, and use the mathematical tools you've learned.  It's about logic, thorough investigation, and precision.

I'd also add, the Texas Board of Education is one of the most influential forces in the USA for determining what goes into textbooks.  If you really are finding Math books with that bullshit, and I personally have never once seen that, then you need to talk with them.  Because if they decide something shouldn't be in a textbook, it pretty typically doesn't make the cut.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 21, 2013)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Blooper said:
> 
> 
> > Because someone committed a crime based on racist beliefs he learned in anthropology, you surmise that secular education itself is inherently bad?
> ...



That's why this is a dangerously stupid line of reasoning.  Unless someone advocates violence specifically, a teacher, religious leader, or radio talk show host isn't responsible for that fact that stupid violent people exist.

Let's take this larger.  The OP claims a single teacher is responsible for the violent acts of one student and tries to use this to tar the whole institution of academia and smear what she sees as leftist ideology.  

So let's apply this thought process.

Christians, called to action by the Pope, murdered people who disagreed with them on theological issues for hundreds of years and engaged in large scale war.  Does that mean that Christianity is an inherently violent and destructive force in history?

No of course if doesn't.  It means that violent stupid people will find a reason to kill if they really want to.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## editec (Feb 21, 2013)

I got a rather liberal education at one of those radical schools, taught by some of the world's most famous lefties and nobody there advocated killing white people.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 21, 2013)

Every killer has his tale to tell explaining why what he did was not his fault. He got no love from his mother. His wife cheated on him. The Nazis killed his grandfather. His brother had been drafted and killed in Vietnam. His neighbor's dog was Satan. A guy flipped him off on the expressway. Somebody hit his car in a parking lot. The government wanted to take away his gun. Somebody stole his watch at the gym, or in Zimmermann's case, the guy looked suspicious, and needed to be confronted.  Why anyone dignifies such crap as valid alibis is beyond me.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 21, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> Every killer has his tale to tell explaining why what he did was not his fault. He got no love from his mother. His wife cheated on him. The Nazis killed his grandfather. His brother had been drafted and killed in Vietnam. His neighbor's dog was Satan. A guy flipped him off on the expressway. Somebody hit his car in a parking lot. The government wanted to take away his gun. Somebody stole his watch at the gym, or in Zimmermann's case, the guy looked suspicious, and needed to be confronted.  Why anyone dignifies such crap as valid alibis is beyond me.



"Why anyone dignifies such crap as valid alibis is beyond me..."


Is this post an attempt to deny the truth of his statement.....i.e., no such 'lesson' could be gleaned from his curriculum? 


So....you surmise that he confessed to the killing and maiming....but pretended that he was taught various defamations about white folk?


You think that makes sense?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Feb 21, 2013)

I know, let's kill economists for not suggesting that double-entry accounting be mandatory in the schools for the last 50 years.

Only the White ones.  Beat the crap out of the non-White ones.



psik


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 21, 2013)

psikeyhackr said:


> I know, let's kill economists for not suggesting that double-entry accounting be mandatory in the schools for the last 50 years.
> 
> Only the White ones.  Beat the crap out of the non-White ones.
> 
> ...






Not sure what your point is, hackr.....

Maybe this fits:



"Good news: Brazilian prez blames financial crisis on white people with blue eyes
POSTED AT 8:30 PM ON MARCH 26, 2009 BY ALLAHPUNDIT


I guess Im in the clear. Good stuff, though: If theres anything we need more of in an age of economic terror and populist rage, its racial demagoguery. What, no Jew-baiting?

President Lula said it was completely unfair that the poorest people in the world were suffering most for the mistakes of wealthy, Western financiers

President Lula, head of Brazils main left-wing party, said that no black man or woman, no indigenous person, no poor person had been in any way culpable for the global banking crisis.

Im not acquainted with any black banker, he said. The part of humanity thats responsible should pay for the crisis."
Good news: Brazilian prez blames financial crisis on ?white people with blue eyes? « Hot Air


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 21, 2013)

editec said:


> I got a rather liberal education at one of those radical schools, taught by some of the world's most famous lefties and nobody there advocated killing white people.



"I got a rather liberal education at one of those radical schools,..."

Evident.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 21, 2013)

Dr.Traveler said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Or this......
> ...



Wow....you really got upset...

That usually means the point is spot on.


"A study of more than 2,300 undergraduates found *45 percent of students show no significant improvement in the key measures of critical thinking, complex reasoning *and writing by the end of their sophomore years.

-Overall, the picture doesn't brighten much over four years. After four years, 36 percent of students did not demonstrate significant improvement, compared to 45 percent after two."
Study: College Students Not Learning Much - Eye on Parenting Blog - CBS News


----------



## editec (Feb 21, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I got a rather liberal education at one of those radical schools, taught by some of the world's most famous lefties and nobody there advocated killing white people.
> ...



Yes, I'm sure it is.

Try not to envy me too much.

I got some lucky breaks.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 21, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Every killer has his tale to tell explaining why what he did was not his fault. He got no love from his mother. His wife cheated on him. The Nazis killed his grandfather. His brother had been drafted and killed in Vietnam. His neighbor's dog was Satan. A guy flipped him off on the expressway. Somebody hit his car in a parking lot. The government wanted to take away his gun. Somebody stole his watch at the gym, or in Zimmermann's case, the guy looked suspicious, and needed to be confronted.  Why anyone dignifies such crap as valid alibis is beyond me.
> ...



I'll bow out gracefully. I had not noticed that you quote Ann Coulter on your signature line. I would just as soon argue the merits of athiesm with the Pope...and about as productive.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 21, 2013)

editec said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...





I'll bet you can guess exactly how much I.....envy...you.
Why, some might even say I'm yellow with envy.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 21, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




The reality is you realize how birdbrained you post was.

Ta ta.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 22, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> "A study of more than 2,300 undergraduates found *45 percent of students show no significant improvement in the key measures of critical thinking, complex reasoning *and writing by the end of their sophomore years.
> 
> -Overall, the picture doesn't brighten much over four years. After four years, 36 percent of students did not demonstrate significant improvement, compared to 45 percent after two."
> Study: College Students Not Learning Much - Eye on Parenting Blog - CBS News



Outside of the STEM programs, students typically aren't required to take Mathematics past the Freshman year.  Typical college degree plans call for at most 1 full year of math.  Once you stop actually doing Math, you lose it incredibly quick.  There are studies about the retention of math ability that would shock the heck out of you.  Ditto writing skills and the ability to read critically.

There was a push not long ago for "writing across the curriculum" to encourage students to retain their writing and critical thinking skills after they're past the freshman level required courses.  The problem was the "thinking critically" was seen as some sort of Liberal code word and protested strongly against.

As for my anger earlier, I do apologize.  But understand, I personally see Mathematics as being the single most critical topic to master if you want to understand science, technology, business, economics, etc.  I've seen a growing trend inside academia to try to downplay my discipline's importance and a growing trend outside academia to demonize the teaching of the topic.  Honestly it just pisses me off.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 22, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> So....you surmise that he confessed to the killing and maiming....but pretended that he was taught various defamations about white folk?



There is a difference between anger and violence.  As much as I love my cat, I get pretty angry at him when he goes outside his box.  I have yet to kick or hurt him.

Again, the Bible, specifically the Old Testament, has some pretty violent punishments for folks that transgress.  If someone that goes to church commits a hate crime, is the Pastor somehow responsible for that violence after teaching that sexual immorality is a sin?

In general, stupid violent people do stupid violent things.  After the fact they look for the validation for what they've done.  This is the truth today.  It's the biggest motivator for terrorism in the Middle East.  Poor angry people find a rational to act on their anger.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 22, 2013)

Dr.Traveler said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > So....you surmise that he confessed to the killing and maiming....but pretended that he was taught various defamations about white folk?
> ...




"Poor angry people find a rational to act on their anger."

True....yet that has nothing to do with the quote to which you were, ostensibly, responding.

The point is he has no reason to lie about the thrust of the teaching which he interpreted as an urge to murder....nor do I doubt that said teaching could have been interpreted as inimical to white folks.

There is no excuse for pejorative messages in said teaching.
If you doubt that, imagine the group targeted had been one of the 'authentic' minorities, and see how any excuse for same falls flat.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 22, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> There is no excuse for pejorative messages in said teaching.
> If you doubt that, imagine the group targeted had been one of the 'authentic' minorities, and see how any excuse for same falls flat.



One, I don't know the topic that the guy was taking when he heard that stuff.  I took a few African and Latin America history courses in college and some pretty damning stuff about the USA was said, but in all fairness to the professor, CIA and KGB intervention in those areas have been pretty damning in and of itself.  I myself teach a History of Mathematics course, and when the topic of Hypatia and the final true Greek mathematicians comes up I say some pretty damning stuff about the Catholic Church because, let's face it, it was a Christian mob incited to riot that killed her. 

In general though, there's a difference between pointing out factual occurences (the CIA overthrew democratically elected governments in Latin America.  The Catholic Church shut down the Grove of Academia) and outright racial intolerance.  I'd be curious why on Earth that stuff came up.

But even if the teacher crossed a line, unless he was advocating violence himself, he's not responsible.  That's just how it is.  It doesn't matter if he's advocating against homosexuality (as many clergy do), against black people, etc.  Legally we only hold someone responsible for another person's actions when they directly advocate that action or when they actively enable it.


----------



## Nika2013 (Feb 23, 2013)

A lot is missing from your post that might explain the murders under other theories...

1. What race was he and was he Black?
2. Was he new to America and did not know its history? (sounds like it)
3. At the university level he did not know about colonialism? (impossible)
4. The only programs that might foster racial hatred would be Black History and the study of Malcolm X
5. He may have been responding from a new perspective of his race.

None of these are adequate reasons for why one student would use information learned in college to murder others....Your argument is similar to the "video game theory" of murder and does not apply to other university students.  Your blanket application to all universities and students is ludicrous.  It is obvious from your many posts that you have not attended a university.  People should not discuss areas in which they have little knowledge and The Blaze is a poor source for citation.


----------



## rdean (Feb 23, 2013)

Saying "Liberal Education" is right wing justification for having no education at all.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2013)

Nika2013 said:


> A lot is missing from your post that might explain the murders under other theories...
> 
> 1. What race was he and was he Black?
> 2. Was he new to America and did not know its history? (sounds like it)
> ...



What makes you believe it was my theory?

From the OP:

. He confessed to the crimes during his testimony last week, adding some chilling details about his motivation. And prosecutors argued that Thandiwe was fueled by racist hate against whites.

...he still remembers what prompted the violence by his own twisted rationale. He cited anti-white ideas he learned at university.


You should learn to read more carefully.


Perhaps it was the school you went to that caused you to be so careless....

Could be?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2013)

rdean said:


> Saying "Liberal Education" is right wing justification for having no education at all.





You seem to regularly show a.... sensitivity.... to the term 'education.'

It it the lack thereof that has produced such resentment for folks who have one?


This is why you shouldn't have jumped at the first one you saw advertised on the back of a book of matches.

Look at the bright side.....you do a mean sketch of a pirate.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2013)

Dr.Traveler said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > There is no excuse for pejorative messages in said teaching.
> ...



"But even if the teacher crossed a line,..."
Interesting phrase. Even if, and all.....

I notice that you haven't mentioned any occasion during which any praise of the United States could be forced out of you.
Careful not to 'cross the line,' huh.

Some of the Catholic students in your classes might even appreciate that.


----------



## rdean (Feb 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Saying "Liberal Education" is right wing justification for having no education at all.
> ...



Sorry.  I don't have a BS in Bible Study.  Or some might call it, a "Double BS".


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 23, 2013)

rdean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...






Judging by the quality of your work, you don't even have a high school diploma.

True?


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Blooper said:
> 
> 
> > Because someone committed a crime based on racist beliefs he learned in anthropology, you surmise that secular education itself is inherently bad?
> ...




Some historical figures would agree with you

"Secular schools can never be tolerated because such schools have no religious instruction, and a general moral instruction without a religious foundation is built on air; consequently, all character training and religion must be derived from faith"
-- Adolf Hitler; at Nazi-Vatican Concordat (Apr. 26, 1933)


----------



## rdean (Feb 23, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Coming from you, that's quite a compliment.  You couldn't judge a pie eating contest.  Not with any accuracy or honesty.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2013)

rdean said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...





Did you say there'd be pie?

...where?


.....and when?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Blooper said:
> ...





Heck....bet he's the only one who ever said such, huh?

How about you?  
What do you believe?


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 24, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I would tend to trust the opinion of people more learned than Hitler, such as:

"The first stage of this education being the schools of the hundreds, wherein the great mass of the people will receive their instruction, the principal foundations of future order will be laid here. Instead, therefore, of putting the Bible and Testament into the hands of the children at an age when their judgments are not sufficiently matured for religious inquiries, their memories may here be stored with the most useful facts from Grecian, Roman, European, and American history. The first elements of morality too may be instilled into their minds; such as, when further developed as their judgments advance in strength, may teach them how to work out their own greatest happiness"
-- Thomas Jefferson; from 'Notes on the State of Virginia' Query XIV

or..

"there should not be a district of one Mile square without a school in it, not founded by a Charitable individual but maintained at the expence of the People themselv they must be taught to reverence themselvs instead of adoreing their servants their Generals Admirals Bishops and Statesmen"
-- John Adams; from letter to John Jebb (Sept. 10, 1785)

or..


"It is better for the poorer classes to have the aid of the richer by a general tax on property, than that every parent should provide at his own expence for the education of his children, it is certain that every Class is interested in establishments which give to the human mind its highest improvements, and to every Country its truest and most durable celebrity."
-- James Madison; from letter to W.T. Barry (Aug. 4, 1822)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...





Possibly you missed this 'hidden' part of my post:

How about you? 
What do you believe?


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 24, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Like other sane people, I believe that schools provide a necessary supplement to what children learn from other life experiences.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



No doubt about that......

...it was certainly true- up until the Liberal educrats took over.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 24, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Round ones, or square?


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 24, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Oh, please.  If anything, they are corrupted by backwards local school boards, and corporate filtering of textbooks.  At the very least, they still give kids the tools to research reality, while not under the inquisitioner's scrutiny that lesson plans are


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



You don't seem to be informed about the course of the education system.

Dewey, the inveterate Liberal, introduced indoctrination rather than education.
Said educrats esteem process over facts, and even the proof of E.D.Hirsch's work fails to alter their direction.

Didn't you know that?


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 24, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> "But even if the teacher crossed a line,..."
> Interesting phrase. Even if, and all.....
> 
> I notice that you haven't mentioned any occasion during which any praise of the United States could be forced out of you.
> ...



When we get to the Middle ages, I've got nothing but praise for the Catholic Church. They're pretty much the only reason that literacy survived in Europe.  Then comes the Renaissance and they go and blow it again.

As for the US, doesn't come up in a History of Math course until we're into WWII, at which point I've got nothing but positives to say as the US became the center of Mathematical research following WWII.  Prior to that, not so much.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr.Traveler said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > "But even if the teacher crossed a line,..."
> ...




Good thing there affords no opportunity for you to insult blacks, hispanics, or muslims...


Heck....there might be some pushback then.


But...I suppose those are the rules under which Catholics attend college, huh.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Feb 24, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Good thing there affords no opportunity for you to insult blacks, hispanics, or muslims...
> 
> 
> Heck....there might be some pushback then.
> ...


Muslims are a lot like the Catholics in a history of math class in that at some points I'll have good stuff to say about them, and at some point terrible stuff.  Though for perspective a good HoM course covers almost 3000 to 4000 years of history across nearly the whole globe.  That means the US is a near non factor for most of it and long lived organizations change a few times over the course of things.  

And for the record, the bad guy isn't usually religion so much as religious leaders.  Many of the most influential mathematicians were deeply religious folks.  I myself hold my personal faith as a major reason for why I study math.


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 24, 2013)

So getting back to the original premise for a moment, how do you explain the difference in homicide rate between the United States and Europe?

List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Atheism & Belief in God: Countries Get Ranked | LiveScience


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 25, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> So getting back to the original premise for a moment, how do you explain the difference in homicide rate between the United States and Europe?
> 
> List of countries by intentional homicide rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Atheism & Belief in God: Countries Get Ranked | LiveScience



"So getting back to the original premise for a moment,..."

Perhaps you've stumbled into the wrong thread.


The 'original premise' deals with the effects of Liberal indoctrination in colleges, and what the result can be.

In this case....was.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 25, 2013)

Anyway, I'm perfectly happy my son is not getting the US public education offered to the self-righteous simpletons who favor the political indoctrination of children. That actual education seems to have become secondary to that to also sadly apparent.


----------



## tjvh (Feb 25, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> You wish theywereteaching  school like your example, it would fuel your fire, but colleges use the thesis system.



Hitler wasn't a Conservative, his entire reign was all about *social* programs, and redistribution of wealth, except within his own ranks. What do you think NAZI stood for?


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 25, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > So getting back to the original premise for a moment, how do you explain the difference in homicide rate between the United States and Europe?
> ...




The original post was a rather indecipherable non sequitur, but you appeared to elaborate in you second comment


PoliticalChic said:


> Blooper said:
> 
> 
> > Because someone committed a crime based on racist beliefs he learned in anthropology, you surmise that secular education itself is inherently bad?
> ...



Now, if that were true, the secular indoctrination that occurs in France or Sweden would certainly drive the murder rates in those countries even higher than in ours (rather than being a tiny fraction of ours).


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 25, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...






"if that were true, the secular indoctrination that occurs in France or Sweden would certainly drive the murder rates in those countries even higher than in ours (rather than being a tiny fraction of ours."

You should do a little research.....you  might be quite surprised at how far from correct you are.


Violent deaths per 100,00:

France, 22.67

Sweden 17.12

United States 18.57
GunCite-Gun Control-International Homicide and Suicide Rates



"...a tiny fraction of ours."
Hardly


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 25, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Are you capable of citing an unbiased source?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



As usual....dummies hate sources that don't agree with them....


That would be you. (raise your paw.)


Now...if you would like to produce data that disputes the above.....
please do so, moan of arc.


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 26, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




I cited an unbiased source.  You cited a pro-gun activism cite that did not tell where it got it's data.  Not to mention that all of the bogus data it made up was 20 years old


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 26, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



Just came across this:


According to a French study by the French National Institute for Demographic Research (INED), those of us *living in France are more likely to die of violent death than those living in the United States.*

Long considered a dangerous country, the United States has recently seen its violent death rate decrease to the point that it is now inferior to Japan's or France's violent death rate.

Indeed, according to the study, with 44,000 violent deaths in 2000, 

The number of suicides is, of course, much more important in France than in the United States (17.5 deaths per 100,000 inhabitants compared to 11.3 in the US).

According to French statistics, 11,000 suicides had been registered in France in 1997 (the number of suicide attemps is estimated at 160,000 a year). Suicides represent the first cause of death among the people aged 25-34 and the second only to car accidents among the people aged 15-24. In addition, an estimated 20-25% of suicides are not registered as suicides.

The INED study defines a violent death as "an 'unnatural' death. The death is brought about by a voluntary intervention (from others: homicide, or from oneself: suicide) or by a brutal external cause, called accident."

Study here (in Frog): [INED] Institut National Etudes Démographiques - Recherches sur la population et en démographie . . .

News article here: The French Republic - Geography, History, Economy, Culture . . .
*fuckfrance - Warning: Living in France is hazardous to your health (508304) - Read article:*



And you say....boooyyyyyyeeeeee?


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 26, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



So, if your original premise were that a godless liberal education leads to suicides and accidents, you might have been on to something


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 27, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...



Sooooo.......what happened to ""if that were true, the secular indoctrination that occurs in France or Sweden would certainly drive the murder rates in those countries even higher than in ours (rather than being a tiny fraction of ours."


Again:
"a tiny fraction of ours."

Really?


----------



## Agit8r (Feb 28, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



MURDER rates are still are not as high, by any of the above estimates, and France is undeniably more secular, institutionally and culturally, so your original premise is completely false.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 28, 2013)

She has proven you wrong. You should just cut your losses at this point.


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 28, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> 
> 2. He confessed to the crimes during his testimony last week, adding some chilling details about his motivation. And prosecutors argued that *Thandiwe was fueled by racist hate against whites.*
> 
> ...



Ewww.... Your brain is disgusting. Try to clean out some of that massive, insane conservative bias you have going on. Perhaps taking less inspiration from your female heroes like Malkin and Coulter would go a long way.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Feb 28, 2013)

newpolitics said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> ...




Leading with one's best foot froward is usually the best advice....

...you. of course, have the disadvantage of having both feet in your mouth.


I note that you've enumerated every single mistake and error in the OP.....



That's correct: none.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 1, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Wow.  It takes a serious amount of derangement to not comprehend that the ENTIRE OP was a fallacy   Obviously, if a liberal, secular society has fewer murders than a backward, superstitious one, then it is the opposite of what the OP stated.  Not partially untrue.  THE FUCKING OPPOSITE OF TRUE.  And why?  Oh, that is plainly obvious as well.  Because the worthless superstitions that the people who are ruining this country believe in are based on violent fairy tales:

"This is what the LORD of Heaven's Armies has declared: I have decided to settle accounts with the nation of Amalek for opposing Israel when they came from Egypt. Now go and completely destroy the entire Amalekite nation--men, women, children, babies, cattle, sheep, goats, camels, and donkeys."
-- 1 Samuel 15:2-3

That is called IMMORAL.  When troglodytes treat the IMMORAL as sacred, bad things are the result.  It doesn't any simpler than that.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 1, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...




1. Your language certainly falls to less than civil when you get put in your place, doesn't it.


2. "the ENTIRE OP was a fallacy"

Actually, it is entirely true.


3. "Obviously, if a liberal, secular society has fewer murders than a backward, superstitious one, then it is the opposite of what the OP stated."

Now, see....when you are this upset,...you lose even the limited ability you had.

Point? There is only one society at issue, and that is the Liberal secular one represented by the University of West Georgia.
There is no other society in the OP.

You see...one plus none......is only one. 


4. The biblical quotation is from three millennia ago. Didn't you realize that?
See what I mean about limited ability?


5. "...based on violent fairy tales..."

Here, out of pity, let me teach you:

a.  To embrace the philosophy of the Left, it is almost imperative that one reject the Bible, and religion in general.  The urge of the Left to surrender choice and self government for illusion, to insist on statism and government rule rather than citizens ruling the government, is a rejection of the lesson of the Exodus.

b. The Left embraces socialism, the herd mentality of slavery. Socialism and the other totalist modes offers the incalculable benefit of freedom from thought. There are no more disquieting choices, no contradictions, there is the simple act of submission to the herd, in which the ideas of all are the same, and, therefore, equal.

c. The Bible is the wisdom of the West. It is from the precepts of the Bible that the legal systems of the West have been developed- systems, worked out over millennia, for dealing with inequality, with injustice, with greed, reducible to that which Christians call the Golden Rule, and the Jews had propounded as That which is hateful to you, don not do to your neighbor. It is these rules and laws which form a framework which allows the individual foreknowledge of that which is permitted and that which is forbidden.
The above from Mamet, "The Secret Knowledge"


Now...don't you feel better already?


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 1, 2013)

> There is only one society at issue, and that is the Liberal secular one represented by the University of West Georgia.
> There is no other society in the OP.
> 
> You see...one plus none......is only one.



Strawman.  There is nothing indicative that racial hatred was taught there.  It was only stated that the offender's views were based upon his understanding of anthropology.  That says less about what he was taught than it does about his cognition, which his deranged behavior suggests is pretty suspect, whereas the many good and productive people who emerge from public education suggest that it is not.




> 4. The biblical quotation is from three millennia ago. Didn't you realize that?
> See what I mean about limited ability?



Sure.  But if a person is foolish enough to take the bible literally (people who deny science, for instance) then it still teaches an awful lesson that people have no individual rights--a common theme throughout the Old Testament, sadly. Just ask Jephthah's daughter 



> To embrace the philosophy of the Left, it is almost imperative that one reject the Bible and religion in general.  The urge of the Left to surrender choice and self government for illusion, to insist on statism and government rule rather than citizens ruling the government, is a rejection of the lesson of the Exodus.



Bullshit.  Liberalism is based on humanism, whether it is the religious humanism of Locke, or secular humanism.  The only difference being that the secular humanist requires no deity for mankind to belong to in order to justify the common belief that "being furnished with like faculties, sharing all in one community of nature, there cannot be supposed any such subordination among us, that may authorize us to destroy one another, as if we were made for one another's uses"



> The Left embraces socialism, the herd mentality of slavery. Socialism and the other totalist modes offers the incalculable benefit of freedom from thought. There are no more disquieting choices, no contradictions, there is the simple act of submission to the herd, in which the ideas of all are the same, and, therefore, equal.



Strawman.  Not even worth dignifying



> The Bible is the wisdom of the West. It is from the precepts of the Bible that the legal systems of the West have been developed- systems, worked out over millennia, for dealing with inequality, with injustice, with greed, reducible to that which Christians call the Golden Rule, and the Jews had propounded as That which is hateful to you, don not do to your neighbor. It is these rules and laws which form a framework which allows the individual foreknowledge of that which is permitted and that which is forbidden.
> The above from Mamet, "The Secret Knowledge"



It is great that the Mainline denominations and some others blot out the bad parts of the religious narrative, and have no use for fundamentalism--the Terror which has plagued our last decade and a half.  I have little to complain about of faith that is tempered with reason, whether Christian of any other.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 2, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> > There is only one society at issue, and that is the Liberal secular one represented by the University of West Georgia.
> > There is no other society in the OP.
> >
> > You see...one plus none......is only one.
> ...





1. "There is nothing indicative that racial hatred was taught there."
Except for the expert testimony of the convicted killer who was there.


2. "But if a person is foolish enough to take the bible literally..."
How about figuratively? Everyone I know speaks of the bible as both metaphor and allegory designed to teach one how to live.

3. " Liberalism is based on humanism, whether it is the religious humanism of Locke, or secular humanism."
Actually....no.
Liberalism is based on replacing God with government. And it is truly based on worship.
People don't count.....only the collective does.

Were you an educated person, you would be aware of the distinction between the American Revolution, instituted by folks who believed in the bible, and the French Revolution, based on replacing Christianity with a religion based on reason and the common will. Robespierre, using Rousseau's writings, actually said that death is the sentence for any not agreeing to the 'common will.' This view gave the world every totalitarian regime since. 

And, sure enough, you used the phrase "...to justify the common belief..."



4.   "The Left embraces socialism, the herd mentality of slavery."
And you wrote "Not even worth dignifying."
You really mean '...I'm not able to deny...'

The putative father of Leftism, Liberalism is Hegel.
All the worth which the human being possesses - all spiritual reality, he possesses only through the State. Hegel and Totalitarianism


5. "It is great that the Mainline denominations and some others blot out the bad parts of the religious narrative,....

Wow....you go out of your way to prove me correct!

a.The percentage of Americans who attend and belong to a church has remained constant for over 70 years. *But predominantly liberal mainline Protestant denominations have lost members for over 50 years.* From 1960 to 1988, mainline church membership declined from 31 million to 25 million, then fell to 21 million in 2005.[6][7] Today, they are a minority among American Protestants, claiming approximately 15 percent of American adults among their adherents.[8] Mainline Protestant - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

b. Could it be that their elites rejection of traditional beliefs and embrace of the Gospel of social justice has something to do with it? Another coincidence: the shift to the left started right around the time the Progressive era was getting into full swing.


Let me guess: your 'education' is via government schooling.....True?


I am having altogether too much fun beating the heck out of you.
I'm almost feeling guilty.
Almost.


----------



## initforme (Mar 2, 2013)

funny, where is all this so called liberal education?   My kids attended public school and you could not find one iota or clue of liberalism in their studies.  I dare you to do so.


----------



## Luissa (Mar 2, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> 
> 2. He confessed to the crimes during his testimony last week, adding some chilling details about his motivation. And prosecutors argued that *Thandiwe was fueled by racist hate against whites.*
> 
> ...



Wow! I think you have gone over the deep end. Liberal education caused murder? What is wrong with you right wingers?


----------



## initforme (Mar 2, 2013)

the right wingers want less gov't yet think they establish the morals for us to follow.   Too bad they dont follow their own rules.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 2, 2013)

If any one of the highly publicized mass murderers was a card carrying NRA republican you would have heard about nothing else for as long as it took. The fact that we haven't heard about the political orientation of the mass murderers is because they are all registered left wing democrats. Anybody think the pink haired freakazoid who shot up the movie theater was a republican? The Kindergarten shooter was a democrat. The Va Tech mass killer was a democrat. The Tuscon shooter was a democrat and of course the jihad Army major who the administration refuses to prosecute was a left wing democrat.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 3, 2013)

Luissa said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> ...




Wrong allusion....


Not "over the deep end....."


Simply 'over your head.'


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 3, 2013)

initforme said:


> the right wingers want less gov't yet think they establish the morals for us to follow.   Too bad they dont follow their own rules.



"the right wingers want less gov't yet think they establish the morals for us to follow."

That is the Leftist version of the truth.
It is short,...pointed,....and wrong.


David Mamet wrote this:

1.	Justice  means choice. The choice must be by recourse and devotion to laws made impartially, without respect to individuals, and applied impartially.

2.	This is the great contribution of our Judeo-Christian foundation to Western civilization. The principles of justice are laid down in the Torah and the Gospels, and implemented through human actions memorialized in judicial codes.

a.	The written laws and rules are codifications of the unwritten ones worked out over millennia as the result of human interactions and experience.

3.	But the execution of the laws must take into account human frailty, and must acknowledge the limits of reason, and, therefore, resort to impartial statutes in order to be fair.

4.	The Bible is the wisdom of the West. It is from the precepts of the Bible that the legal systems of the West have been developed- systems, worked out over millennia, for dealing with inequality, with injustice, with greed, reducible t that which Christians call the Golden Rule, and the Jews had propounded as That which is hateful to you, don not do to your neighbor. It is these rules and laws which form a framework which allows the individual foreknowledge of that which is permitted and that which is forbidden.


And you find problems with the above....where?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 3, 2013)

initforme said:


> funny, where is all this so called liberal education?   My kids attended public school and you could not find one iota or clue of liberalism in their studies.  I dare you to do so.




Your post is merely one more example of your lack of perception.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 5, 2013)

> Liberalism is based on replacing God with government. And it is truly based on worship.



Nope.  Liberalism is (among other things) about separation of the Ecclesiastical law from the Civil law (which is the tradition of Anglo-Saxon Common Law), so that we are not like our terrorist enemies.



> People don't count.....only the collective does.


 Like the Church; Christ's Body?



> Were you an educated person, you would be aware of the distinction between the American Revolution, instituted by folks who believed in the bible, and the French Revolution, based on replacing Christianity with a religion based on reason and the common will.



This contrast is incorrect.  Several of the French Revolutionaries (before the counter-revolutionary manias, like The Terror) were members of clergy, for instance the Abbè Sieyès.  And though many (by no means ALL) American patriots were believers in the Christian faith, they had the reason to understand that rather than a system of religionism, "better proof of reverence for that holy name wd be not to profane it by making it a topic of legisl. discussion, & particularly by making his religion the means of abridging the natural and equal rights of all men, in defiance of his own declaration that his Kingdom was not of this world"





> The putative father of Leftism, Liberalism is Hegel.



*facepalm* Elements of the Philosophy of Right - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 5, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> > Liberalism is based on replacing God with government. And it is truly based on worship.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"This contrast is incorrect. Several of the French Revolutionaries (before the counter-revolutionary manias, like The Terror) were members of clergy, for instance the Abbè Sieyès. And though many (by no means ALL) American patriots were believers in the Christian faith, they had the reason to understand that rather than a system of religionism, "better proof of reverence for that holy name wd be not to profane it by making it a topic of legisl. discussion, & particularly by making his religion the means of abridging the natural and equal rights of all men, in defiance of his own declaration that his Kingdom was not of this world"


"This contrast is incorrect."
It seems I must teach you a lesson about doubting me.

And now to fulfill my role as your educator: 

1.	The rabble, led by the Jacobins proceeded to smash every trace of the past- religion, law, the social order, even the weights and measures system, and even the calendar. 

a.	On November 2, 1789, *the Assembly declared everything owned by the Catholic Church to be property of the state.* Shortly after, the Assembly severed the French Catholic Churchs with the pope, dismissed 50 bishops, *dissolved all clerical vows,* reorganized the church so that priests were to be elected by popular vote, and required all the clergy to swear an oath of loyalty to the state. 



2. 	With the Jacobins in control, the de-Christianization campaign kicked into high gear. Inspired by Rousseaus idea of the religion civile,  the revolution sought to *completely destroy Christianity *and replace it with a religion of the state. To honor reason and fulfill the promise of the Declaration of the Rights of Man and the Citizen that no one may be questioned about his opinions, including his religious views, *Catholic priests were forced to stand before the revolutionary clubs and take oaths to Frances new humanocentric religion, the Cult of Reason *(which is French for People for the American Way).

a.	*Revolutionaries smashed church art and statues*. 



3.	In Lyon, the archbishop refused to swear allegiance to the republic, and was removed, replaced by the revolutionary bishop Antoine Lamourette. But the people of Lyon responded by clinging to their guns and religion. So, the Convention ordered that* Lyon, the second-largest city in France, be destroyed *and a monument erected on the ashes proclaiming: Lyon waged war against liberty; Lyon is no more.

a.	"The Cult of Reason (French: Culte de la Raison) was an *atheistic belief system *established in France and intended as a *replacement for Christianity *during the French Revolution."
Cult of Reason - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

b.	Joseph Fouché, head of the *de-Christianization*, arranged for the bankers, scholars, aristocrats, priests, nuns, wealthy merchants, their wives, mistresses and children to be dragged from their homes and killed by firing squads. He *then wrote that Christianity in the provinces had been struck down once and for all.*

c.	Lamourette had, originally thought that he could fuse revolutionary principles with Catholicism, much like todays pro-life Democrats, based on a cant we all just get along philosophy. Such gave rise to *the idiom the kiss of Lamourette. *[On July 7th, 1792, the Abbé Lamourette induced the different factions of the Legislative Assembly of France to lay aside their differences; so the deputies of the Royalists, Constitutionalists, Girondists, Jacobins, and Orleanists rushed into each other's arms, and the king was sent for to see how these Christians loved one another;but the reconciliation was hollow and unsound. The term is now used for a reconciliation of policy without abatement of rancour.
]Lamourette's Kiss | Infoplease.com




4.	*In lieu of religious holidays, which were banned*, the revolutionaries put on Fetes of Reason. The first was in November 1793, in the Notre Dame Cathedral, which had been renamed The Temple of Reason, with To Philosophy carved on the façade and the altar named the Altar of Reason. It was an ACLU fantasy come true!



5.	The excesses of the French Revolution, and thousands upon thousands of deaths and mutilations take no back seat to the Russian revolution, or Maos mayhem.

a.	This was not a revolution that was likely to end, as *the American Revolution did, with the motto Annuit Coepis (He [God] has favored our undertakings) *on its national seal.

The above treated in far more detail in chapters 6 and 7 of "Demonic," by Coulter.



Don't you enjoy being infused with knowledge?
Why do I do it?
A conservative is never so tall as when she stoops to educate a Liberal.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 5, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1. "Former security guard Nkosi Thandiwe was found guilty of murdering a woman and wounding two others during a shooting spree in July of 2011 and has been sentenced to life without parole,...
> 
> 2. He confessed to the crimes during his testimony last week, adding some chilling details about his motivation. And prosecutors argued that *Thandiwe was fueled by racist hate against whites.*
> 
> ...



My mind is washed by the blood of Jesus and set right.  The liberals have had their brains washed too.  By the devil.  - Jeremiah


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 5, 2013)

> This was not a revolution that was likely to end, as *the American Revolution did, with the motto Annuit Coepis (He [God] has favored our undertakings) *on its national seal.




yes, because that is a Christian symbol 







that's freaking amazing...


----------



## polarbear (Mar 6, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> > This was not a revolution that was likely to end, as *the American Revolution did, with the motto Annuit Coepis (He [God] has favored our undertakings) *on its national seal.
> 
> 
> yes, because that is a Christian symbol
> ...


A pyramid with the "all seeing" masonic eye on top with the inscription "a new order of the ages" is a Christian symbol ?
*That`s about as far from Christianity you could get with the "unfinished pyramid" dated 1776.*


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 6, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > > This was not a revolution that was likely to end, as *the American Revolution did, with the motto Annuit Coepis (He [God] has favored our undertakings) *on its national seal.
> ...



Sarcasm


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 6, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> 1.	The rabble, led by the Jacobins proceeded to smash every trace of the past- religion, law, the social order, even the weights and measures system, and even the calendar.



So, how do you explain away the attempts to dechristianize educational institutions by the jacobins of America?

Crackpot Doom Scandal: "Jefferson was for ecclesiastical corporate prerogative"


----------



## polarbear (Mar 6, 2013)

Moonglow said:


> If you use that line of reasoning then a strict conservative upbringing of Adolf Hitler was the reason he killed so many humans.


What makes you think Adolf Hitler had a "strict conservative upbringing" ?
Being conservative in Roman Catholic Austria meant not having any children out of wedlock and if you had a child, the child was baptized in church. Adolf`s father was  neither.
And as for the rest of the "conservative upbringing"...he hated all the regular schools because they were too strict (conservative)
Did you read "Mein Kampf"?
Do You know what NSDAP a.k.a. Nazi stands for?
National*sozialistische* Deutsche Arbeiter Partei..
Which of those words, (National Socialist Workers Party) can`t you figure out? 
Do you know how he was elected to Chancellor, when there still was an election process?
He got the *entire female vote *and he did give them what he promised.
Equality and a universal health care system,...both a world`s first in 1933.

80 years later we have some strange similarities in the U.S.A.
All the way from similar childhood, a checkered education and the same political gambits....*r**ight down to the hate mongering.
Instead of Hitler`s Jews then ,  Obama`s  targets are  conservatives and orthodox Jews*


Moonglow said:


> If you use that line of reasoning then a strict  conservative upbringing of Adolf Hitler was the reason he killed so many  humans.


Besides all that, Stalin killed at least 3 times as many of his own people as Hitler could be held responsible for, in total !
*If you want to study how a strict conservative upbringing affects an entire population go to Liechtenstein.*
It`s > 75 % Catholic. Crime rate next to zero. National debt zero. Unemployment next to zero. No significant drug abuse and alcoholism problems.Poverty ...is a total unknown inside Liechtenstein.
I know it well, because I grew up not far from it and our family`s roots are there.
https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/ls.html


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 6, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > If you use that line of reasoning then a strict conservative upbringing of Adolf Hitler was the reason he killed so many humans.
> ...



Absolute lunacy. 

http://www.ub.edu/graap/nazi.pdf

if privatizing public utilities and social services is socialist, well, then the GOP must be socialist too.

"We have founded a system based on the most sincere foundation there is, namely: Form your life yourself! Work for your existence! Help yourself and God will help you!"
-- Adolf Hitler; from speech in Wilhelmshaven (Apr. 1, 1939)

"Let no one say that the picture produced as a first impression of human civilization is the impression of its achievement as a whole. This whole edifice of civilization is in its foundations and in all its stones nothing else than the result of the creative capacity, the achievement, the intelligence, the industry, of individuals: in its greatest triumphs it represents the great crowning achievement of individual God-favored geniuses"
-- Adolf Hitler; from speech to Dusseldorf Industry Club (Jan. 27, 1932)

"Secular schools can never be tolerated because such schools have no religious instruction, and a general moral instruction without a religious foundation is built on air; consequently, all character training and religion must be derived from faith"
-- Adolf Hitler; at Nazi-Vatican Concordat (Apr. 26, 1933)

"democracy will in practice lead to the destruction of a people's true values and this also serves to explain how it is that peoples with a great past from the time when they surrender themselves to the unlimited, democratic rule of the masses slowly lose their former position; for the outstanding-achievements of individuals which they still possess or which could be produced in all spheres of life are now rendered practically ineffective through the oppression of mere numbers. And thus in these conditions a people will gradually lose its importance not merely in the cultural and economic spheres but altogether, in a comparatively short time it will no longer, within the setting of the other peoples of the world, maintain its former value"
-- Adolf Hitler; from speech to Dusseldorf Industry Club (Jan. 27, 1932)

"The National Government will regard it as its first and foremost duty to revive in the nation the spirit of unity and co-operation. It will preserve and defend those basic principles on which our nation has been built. It regards Christianity as the foundation of our national morality, and the family as the basis of national life"
-- Adolf Hitler; from national proclamation (Feb. 1, 1933)

"Whereas previously the programs of the liberal, intellectualist women's movements contained many points, the program of our National Socialist Women's movement has in reality but one single point, and that point is the child, that tiny creation which must be born and grow strong and which alone gives meaning to the whole life-struggle"
-- Adolf Hitler; from speech to the National Socialist Womens League (Sept. 8, 1934)


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 6, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> > This was not a revolution that was likely to end, as *the American Revolution did, with the motto Annuit Coepis (He [God] has favored our undertakings) *on its national seal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I havent seen such contortions since you gave birth to yourself.

Are you going to try to pretend that the meaning of Annuit Coepis isn't 'He [God] has favored our undertakings'?



And you're not even going to thank me for filling in the huge gaps in your education?
Where are your manners?


But....as you have so correctly proven....nothing could be more appropriate for your avi than a Garden Gnome.

...well, perhaps a box of rocks.


----------



## polarbear (Mar 6, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You are a typical windbag. Spent your whole morning to find Adolf Hitler speech quotes on the internet, trying to portray Hitler as a religious "conservative". What are you smoking?


> "Secular schools can never be tolerated because such schools have no  religious instruction, and a general moral instruction without a  religious foundation is built on air; consequently, all character  training and religion must be derived from faith"
> -- Adolf Hitler; at Nazi-Vatican Concordat (*Apr. 26, 1933)*


*Are you trying to re-write history?  So how come you left all that out?*


> The _Reichskonkordat_ is the most controversial of several  concordats agreed between various states and the Vatican during the  reign of Pope Pius XI and is frequently discussed in works that deal  with the rise of Hitler in the early 1930s and the Holocaust. The  concordat has been described as *giving moral legitimacy to the Nazi  regime* soon after Hitler  had acquired dictatorial powers, and *placing constraints on Catholic  critics of the regime, *leading to a muted response by the Church to Nazi  policies.


So according to you no Catholic priests and nuns have been persecuted and died in Auschwitz ?
And as for the rest of it just as soon as Hitler outlawed all opposition parties he also removed all religious symbols from public institutions.
The crucifix was replaced by the swastika or the rune symbol for death, even on grave  sites and none of the traditional holidays were spared either...but were replaced by pagan rituals.
Hey I should know what was going on. My hometown is Landsberg am Lech, where Adolf Hitler wrote "Mein Kampf" and that Mercedes you see in that picture...that came from my uncle`s car dealer ship (Lautenbacher) at the "Neue Bergstrasse" just opposite the "Bayerntor"





What makes you think that you or any other born yesterday internet dimwit tweeter  can lecture me about Adolf Hitler and twist it so that it fits into your phoney liberal crap.
If you know so much about it (from the internet) then tell me what symbol the Nazis used on their grave markers.
Hint...it`s the same as what dumb hippies believed a Brit "invented" and was used for "peace" demonstrations.
It was the symbol for death and right side up it was the symbol for birth
After the Nazis had complete control every grave was marked with these 2 symbols. Tree up..+ Date of Birth, Tree down Date of death.
Germans were still removing Nazi symbols all over the place, while dope smoking hippies were running around with our ancient Germanic death symbol  yelling "let`s make love not war"...*hilarious how stupid young people who think they know it all can be.

To conclude I have yet another similarity between the "Democrats" and the National Social "Democrats" a.k.a. the Nazis.
You & your`s, Obama front & center are also trying to re-name a Christmas tree again to "holiday day tree" .
...because nothing stands in your way like Christian principles do and did when we had to endure Hitler and the Nazis....and now the morally bankrupt scum that calls itself "Liberals" or "Democrats" 

All you got is a "social media education", like Wikipedia and Internet blogs...get a real education before you start mouthing off here again.
*


----------



## polarbear (Mar 6, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > > This was not a revolution that was likely to end, as *the American Revolution did, with the motto &#8220;Annuit Coepis&#8221; (He [God] has favored our undertakings) *on its national seal.
> ...


  Like I just said...all he`s got is a "social media education"

Do we detect some more similarities here ?


















*And last not least, Hitler`s most devoted supporters*






Members of the BDM (Bund deutscher Maedels) stand in formation in the  bleachers of the Berlin stadium to spell out "Wir gehoeren dir!" [We  belong to you] while Adolf Hitler delivers an address at a rally held on  the National Day of the German People (May Day). (May 1, 1939)   

Bund deutscher Maedels = The organisation of German females...spelling and yelling "we belong to you"














*I got nothing against women and have a wife that is truly equal, if not better than I am in many things . She does not need legislation to make it so* *and would never be so dumb to waste her vote on window dressers....who want to pay baby butchers with her tax $$$*
And that`s another thing Obama`s ideology and tactics have in common with Adolf Hitler...the only difference is that the Nazis called it "Eugenics"
It`s no secret that "Democrats" had a not so well hidden admiration for Hitler`s "social engineering" skills:


> "Hitler... one of the most significant figures who ever lived"
> President J.F. Kennedy
> 
> 
> ...



Obama hasn`t quite perfected it yet, like Hitler giving up his rain coat..but Obama did come close grandstanding just like Hitler in New York with needy victims of "Sandy".

*Great..!!! Let`s resurrect him, this time as a disadvantaged   "ethnic minority" member and not just give him "4 more years"... let`s make it a 1000 year "Reich" *_and erase all dissidents from planet earth for good._


















Some day when I got nothing better to do I`ll dig up that PBS documentary about Hitler`s universal health care...and how he designated several cities as "no-smoking zones" while paying all those who volunteered to participate extra-wage and other benefit bonuses...
At least even this one party (social democratic) rule dictator left it up to his unfortunate flock of followers to make same choices themselves...not like today`s "Democrats" who force everything down our throats. Like the size of soft drinks, not allowing any salt shakers on restaurant tables, *forget about smoking*..soon even in your own car, no matter if you are the only occupant.
Had Hitler not been defeated, I`m pretty sure that  all of Europe would have had to convert from meat eaters to vegetarians like Hitler was.
Hitler was defeated, but not his ideas...right down to "who should pay their fair share"
The only difference is that Obama does not outright disown the rich like Hitler confiscated Jewish Bank accounts which immensely pleased his supporters.
Some day soon the USA might even experience their own version of "Kristall Nacht". "Occupy wall street and the hatred for a conservatively owned & managed Chick-Fil-A came tantalizingly close though.




































*Instead of Herr Dr.Goebbels on Radio Berlin we`ve got "Chris Mathews" and MSNBC.*
*Seems we did not learn anything from history and are well on our way to repeat it *


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 6, 2013)

PoliticalChic said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > > This was not a revolution that was likely to end, as *the American Revolution did, with the motto Annuit Coepis (He [God] has favored our undertakings) *on its national seal.
> ...



ah, gotta love that civil discourse.  note that even your buddy here called bullshit on you for that being Christian


----------



## polarbear (Mar 6, 2013)

Agit8r said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


*

Looks like a bunch of "Red neck" engineers just made total nonsense out of your gun control idea:*

http://defensedistributed.com/

I don`t have a 3D printer (yet!!), but I got a lathe and a milling machine and can make whatever I want whenever I want it. Like a .22 that looks like any run of the mill ball point pen. I actually put one in a tray at Winnipeg International a few years ago, nobody gave it a second look. I gave it a friend in Sacramento. *But I`m not really into guns, I collect antique guns and coins ..
and use my machine tools to have fun, like using chainsaws to power all sorts of things from Canoes to bikes, pumps and winches or make wind turbines out of junk I found in the local dump for cottage owners and cattle ranchers. I`m retired, but I never get bored !





so don`t worry, I`m as concerned as you are to keep guns out of the hands of criminals and those prone to have violent fits.
P.S. I also never had to use a fire arm on a polar bear..everyone I encountered broke off the charge when I stood my ground.
*


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 7, 2013)

polarbear said:


>



um, wow...  i sorta get the impression that there was a comparison made between these two images.  More proof the wingnuts have NO concept of what irony is.


----------

